# Japanese Hand Painted ??????? You tell me..



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 17, 2012)

We dug this up out of the dump we are digging. It was mixed in with 1880's bottles so....Anyone have a clue what it is?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey Lona,

 Mo'betta photos, please. What makes you say Japan?


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 17, 2012)

pic1


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 17, 2012)

pic2


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 17, 2012)

pic3


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 17, 2012)

pic4


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 17, 2012)

pic5


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 17, 2012)

My Dad spent time in Japan and he seems to think it is Japanese by the way they are dressed and the way their hair is done. He said he could be wrong but that's what he thinks.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 17, 2012)

I really think so.[]


 http://youtu.be/BvMgnH7sGI0


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 17, 2012)

That is a japanese imperial burial jar. Know as Fown-Een-Dung. The ashes of the emperor were stored in it. It was considered a great sacralage to disturb one and a great curse was put on anyone who touches it.


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 17, 2012)

Hmmm. If I am the one that's cursed, I would hate to think what happened to the person that threw him in the dump....lol


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 17, 2012)

Fown-Een-Dung......that is funny


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DaddyDaughterDiggers
> 
> pic1


 
 Hey Lona,

 I've spent a little time in Japan, myself, and I think it's Chinese. The hats look Chinese to me, as do the colors, style, and are those stylized camels on the sides and top of the urn?

 Daylight closeups of the scenes and figures may tell more.


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 17, 2012)

I think I found what it is. It's a Japanese Satsuma Pottery Urn. The link below shows an example. I think our is older and more detailed but it's design is very similar.
 http://www.etsy.com/listing/83618666/early-20th-century-japanese-royal


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DaddyDaughterDiggers
> 
> I think I found what it is. It's a Japanese Satsuma Pottery Urn. The link below shows an example. I think our is older and more detailed but it's design is very similar.
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/83618666/early-20th-century-japanese-royal


 
 Hello Lona,

 I hate to point out the obvious, but that Etsy person is not only misidentifying the piece, but also contradicting herself in the 1st  sentence of her "description."

 "This Old Chinese Urn has vivid and colorful designs with applied foo dog handles and finial on cover."

 Royal Satsuma is marked: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.




From.

 She got the Moriage part right. 

 "Moriage is a style of decoration used by porcelain manufacturers during the late 1800s/early 1900s. It is the art of laying "beads" of porcelain on the item prior to firing in the kiln. Most typically it was decorated later in gold. Use caution when purchasing Moriage decorated items as the beads have a tendency to be broken off. " From.

 "Foo dogs" are Chinese symbols. Those darned "camels" are çŸ³ç….

 "Chinese guardian lions, known as Shishi (Chinese: çŸ³ç…; pinyin: shÃ­shÄ«; literally "stone lion") or Imperial guardian lion, and often called "Foo Dogs" in the West, are a common representation of the lion in pre-modern China..." From wiki-Foo.


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd say Chinese. The Japanese were not that gaudy and prone to craftwork versus artwork as were the Chinese at that time. Nice find regardless, but I'd bet a Benjamin that it isn't from Japan. Looks like an export-piece made in high volume to satisfy the western peoples' preoccupation during the 1890s-1910s with the unfamiliar but interesting oriental sensibilities.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 18, 2012)

It does resemble this peice but the quality is very low.  Maybe a mass produced Chinese knock off of Japanese pottery.
 What they lack in design quality they made up in design quantity[]   Worth trying to restore it although it seems to dosplay pretty well as is..


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 18, 2012)

Yep you are correct. I am always in a learning posture so I stand corrected and I have learned a lot so far........I will keep looking.


----------

